# Options for thyroid treatment - several questions.



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Do I have my facts straight regarding *Armour? *As I understand it, Armour by Forest Labs was reformulated with an increase in cellulose and a decrease in sucrose in 2009. I've read several opinions online that this reformulation _"ruined"_ Armour. Many patients reported serious problems.

I know many members of this site take Armour. Was the reformulated version changed back to the original formula? If not, did anyone here have problems with the new formula? What do members think about Armour now?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Does anyone take *Naturethroid? *I've read that this is the original tried-and-true dessicated thyroid, produced by RLC Labs. It was also possibly/probably reformulated in 2009 but patients still love the formula.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Does anyone order Armour from Canada? Erfa Canada, Inc. pharmaceutical company produces an excellent desiccated thyroid, supposedly almost exactly like the original Armour. Their product can be used sublingually. The FDA allows U.S. citizens to order this drug through Canadian website pharmacies. I believe it is referred to simply as *"Erfa".*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Does anyone have their desiccated thyroid compounded?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I want nothing on earth more than to begin taking Armour with the understanding and confidence that it is a safe, reliable, stable drug BUT there obviously is a lot of controversy surrounding it.

I can only wonder why Forest Labs would shoot themselves in the foot by compromising a drug so many patients absolutely loved.

I'd love to know basically what website members think about Armour, whether they're longtime users or new to the drug?

When I asked my pharmacist about Naturethroid he acted like he'd never heard of it. When I asked my endocrinologist about it today she said I might have a hard time finding it but that was her only comment. The idea of taking the old reliable favorite since the 1930's appeals to me but why is it not readily available?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Chew your Armour. That takes care of the cellulose coating. I honestly don't see the controversy. Where are you getting this info?

I'm sure Naturethroid is a fine drug, but Armour is the well-known brand, reformulation or no. The old reliable favorite is Armour.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Do I have my facts straight regarding *Armour? *As I understand it, Armour by Forest Labs was reformulated with an increase in cellulose and a decrease in sucrose in 2009. I've read several opinions online that this reformulation _"ruined"_ Armour. Many patients reported serious problems.
> 
> I know many members of this site take Armour.  Was the reformulated version changed back to the original formula? If not, did anyone here have problems with the new formula? What do members think about Armour now?
> 
> ...


Armour has been safe and reliable for me for over 12 years w/the exception of when the FDA made Forest reformulate the filler and it was not available. I love the new formula and do not have a problem w/it. You could not pry it from my gnarled fists. ha, ha!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> Chew your Armour. That takes care of the cellulose coating. I honestly don't see the controversy. Where are you getting this info?
> 
> I'm sure Naturethroid is a fine drug, but Armour is the well-known brand, reformulation or no. The old reliable favorite is Armour.


Where am I getting this information? Ghee! I Google words/questions related to "Armour thyroid medication" and find more sites where disgruntled thyroid patients are sharing what the reformulation did to them than I've been able to read through. Some patients claim the reformulation turned their worlds upside-down. Some say they were not aware of the reformulation until symptoms they might have felt like were totally relieved with the Armour they'd taken for countless years changed and no one was alerted to the change. Some have been faced with frustrating retaking of labs, sudden result changes that didn't make sense, etc., until it was made known that Forest Labs had changed their formula.

When I brought up the subject of Armour yesterday, my doctor said at medical conventions one of the top questions everyone wants to hear about is Armour, that doctors will pack discussion areas often with some standing around the room for lack of enough chairs. From what I've been reading, I came away with the impression that a lot of doctors are stubborn in their opinions about Armour vs. Synthroid but I don't know but what there is more controversy or more real questions that seem to be unresolved.

One website I read described Armour as "the darling of all desiccated thyroid products" until the 2009 reformulation and after that happened a lot of patients around the world were negatively effected. I've also, from a lot of what I've been reading for weeks, gotten the impression more research is being done into thyroid disease/medication in quite a few foreign countries than in the U.S.

I intended to chew my pill this morning but I forgot to. I'm so used to swallowing a Synthroid.

Another thing I've read somewhere is Armour has a definite smell to it and what I was given yesterday has no odor at all.

Google terms like "reformulation of Armour" or just maybe "Armour thyroid medication", things like that, and I think you'll find quite a lot of patients who report the reformulation caused them tremendous problems. For some it was so bad that they and their doctors even thought they suddenly had other health problems. No one, neither doctors, patients nor pharmacies were advised that the change was coming and it was a huge problem for awhile.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> Armour has been safe and reliable for me for over 12 years w/the exception of when the FDA made Forest reformulate the filler. You could not pry it from my gnarled fists. ha, ha!


:anim_63: I hear you! Is it just me or does every product you ever love (no matter what it is) either get redesigned, reformulated, re-something...or discontinued??? Everything from my favorite lipstick color to my favorite bra to my favorite pain medication to my favorite everything - all I have to do is love it _and something is going to happen to it!_

One time my husband and I were waiting in the receiving line at a wedding reception when the young couple ahead of us struck up a conversation. The husband mentioned that he worked for Revlon.

I know my eyes probably lit up like electric lights - I thought I'd found someone who could use his professional influence to find me a lipstick I still grieve for to this day!

I said, "OH! WOW! Is there any possible way to still get a discontinued Revlon lipstick?"

The guy said, "No...*every* woman I meet asks me if I can help her find Applemelon but I can't!" _I hadn't even told him the color!_


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> :anim_63: I hear you! Is it just me or does every product you ever love (no matter what it is) either get redesigned, reformulated, re-something...or discontinued??? Everything from my favorite lipstick color to my favorite bra to my favorite pain medication to my favorite everything - all I have to do is love it _and something is going to happen to it!_
> 
> One time my husband and I were waiting in the receiving line at a wedding reception when the young couple ahead of us struck up a conversation. The husband mentioned that he worked for Revlon.
> 
> ...


A resounding yes. TV programs, personal grooming items, gyms, books, various foods.........................you just name it.

Just let it be something I like and whoooooooooooooooooooosh! G O N E!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

And don't ever get attached to a pair or running shoes, or they discontinue it promptly resulting in knee injuries!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Where am I getting this information? Ghee! I Google words/questions related to "Armour thyroid medication" and find more sites where disgruntled thyroid patients are sharing what the reformulation did to them than I've been able to read through. Some patients claim the reformulation turned their worlds upside-down. Some say they were not aware of the reformulation until symptoms they might have felt like were totally relieved with the Armour they'd taken for countless years changed and no one was alerted to the change. Some have been faced with frustrating retaking of labs, sudden result changes that didn't make sense, etc., until it was made known that Forest Labs had changed their formula.
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Armour yesterday, my doctor said at medical conventions one of the top questions everyone wants to hear about is Armour, that doctors will pack discussion areas often with some standing around the room for lack of enough chairs. From what I've been reading, I came away with the impression that a lot of doctors are stubborn in their opinions about Armour vs. Synthroid but I don't know but what there is more controversy or more real questions that seem to be unresolved.
> 
> ...


It truly would be best to take the Armour as indicated w/ water.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I take mine with water, no chewing, no sublingual...just a glass of water. To each his own, just as long as it works!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone can Google anything and find scads of websites - on any topic and to support any viewpoint. Some people may have had issues when Armour was reformulated. No doubt. But why are you worrying about that - you didn't take it before the reformulation, so you don't have to compare it? I have no basis of comparison either so who knows how it used to be? What ended up occurring is that people who were on Armour, some had to up their prescription, some had to change brands. The majority (the ones you don't hear about on the internet on forums when you Google), did just fine. Some people who were sensitive to cellulose which was added as a filler seem to be the ones who had an issue. And chewing the pills takes care of that issue, according to my medical provider who has been on Armour herself for 20+ years. I asked her about Naturethroid and she said that Armour is the most consistent. So for me, I am supposed to chew it.

Armour has been the gold standard for desiccated thyroid. 2009 reformulation or no. As such, it is more readily available than the other brands. I would take my chances with Armour.

BTW, Armour does have an odor - smell it in the pill container. It smells (to me) like rancid lard. It tastes terrible when you chew it.

I for one am very careful of anything I read on forums. You never read how successful people are in treatment (or rarely anyway). Think about these forums: judging from these forums you'd think every thyroid patient has major issues. That is simply not the case as most do very well - we just don't read about them here.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Armour really smells great to your dog, so keep it out of reach.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I made my husband smell it and he gagged. It is SO nasty. But who cares?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Exactly, it works...so who minds a little smell!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Hummm...my Armour has no smell whatsoever. I found a description of what the tablets should look like and checked mine with a magnifying glass - it looks like the real deal but there is no odor.

I only got 7 tablets yesterday, the pharmacy was almost out but more were expected to be delivered today. Maybe when I get a full prescription there'll be a smell to it. I remember reading somewhere that some people crush Armour and mix it with a little honey. :sick0020: I don't think so!!

I've enjoyed a really nice day today. I couldn't feel more normal. Usually by this time at night I can barely stay awake and I'm actually pretty much wide awake right now. The only thing I really appreciated with Synthroid was sleeping better than I've slept in 25 years but maybe I'll sleep well. I've had the best day today that I can even remember with absolutely no breathlessness or feeling like my heart was racing. I'm looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Hummm...my Armour has no smell whatsoever. I found a description of what the tablets should look like and checked mine with a magnifying glass - it looks like the real deal but there is no odor.
> 
> I only got 7 tablets yesterday, the pharmacy was almost out but more were expected to be delivered today. Maybe when I get a full prescription there'll be a smell to it. I remember reading somewhere that some people crush Armour and mix it with a little honey. :sick0020: I don't think so!!
> 
> I've enjoyed a really nice day today. I couldn't feel more normal. Usually by this time at night I can barely stay awake and I'm actually pretty much wide awake right now. The only thing I really appreciated with Synthroid was sleeping better than I've slept in 25 years but maybe I'll sleep well. I've had the best day today that I can even remember with absolutely no breathlessness or feeling like my heart was racing. I'm looking forward to the weekend.


Oh, there will be an odor. Webster and I were discussing the other day how we have to keep the Armour high away from our dogs. They smell it and go bonkers.

I am afraid that the 7 you got may have had too much exposure to air. Sounds like that was the bottom of the barrel.

Glad what you did get is kicking in though. God bless the little piggies!

How is your husband?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> God bless the little piggies!


As Ebeneezer blew out the last flickering candle in his freezing cold apartment and with icy fingers pulled tattered blankets up around his unshaven chin, one special prayer repeated itself in his thoughts, "God bless the little piggies!" 

My Armour doesn't smell! _But_...it works! I intended to go to the pharmacy today and get the remainder of my prescription from the newly delivered supply but ended-up spending the entire afternoon at my sister's "Open House".

I crunched my Armour around 5:30 this morning and ended-up all but bouncing off the walls by noon but the rush subsided by mid-afternoon and I've enjoyed another good day. I did not sleep well at all last night, I couldn't fall asleep. I have a sneaky suspicion I'm not going to sleep well tonight - simply because I feel like my motor is running a wee bit too fast..._but I'm not complaining_ - given the choice between the way I've been feeling and the way I've felt the last two days, being slightly over-wound is definitely better than feeling braindead.

Paul seems to be doing well but his heart is still out of rhythm. He played golf yesterday and says he feels good but he'll see the cardiologist again on Tuesday.

We have a full day planned for tomorrow - church, out to eat (I'm going to order pulled pork or a BLT), then picking up pecans in warm, short-sleeve weather.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

That feeling evened out for me. Loss of the brain fog was such a huge relief for me. I imagine the others around me preferred coherent statements too!  Glad things are going well. Hope all is well for Paul too.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

webster2 said:


> That feeling evened out for me. Loss of the brain fog was such a huge relief for me. I imagine the others around me preferred coherent statements too!  Glad things are going well. Hope all is well for Paul too.


Absolutely! I think it's the realization that my mind really is O.K. that means the most to me right now. It's scary feeling that detached and honestly not being able to think. I'd gotten to where I'd start to say a word and instantly couldn't continue whatever I was trying to talk about.

I also feel noticeably less shaky and off balance. I feel like I can move easily through things I'm doing rather than having that weird, clumsy sense that my coordination was messed-up.

So far I find Armour to be a miraculous drug. I have no idea how the next days and weeks will play out but I honestly do have a good feeling that this is going to be the answer to my prayers.

I know you know this, Webster2, but nothing on earth makes us appreciate feeling normal again like what we've been through. I'll never take a normal, routine day for granted again.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> Absolutely! I think it's the realization that my mind really is O.K. that means the most to me right now. It's scary feeling that detached and honestly not being able to think. I'd gotten to where I'd start to say a word and instantly couldn't continue whatever I was trying to talk about.
> 
> I also feel noticeably less shaky and off balance. I feel like I can move easily through things I'm doing rather than having that weird, clumsy sense that my coordination was messed-up.
> 
> ...


I am so glad you are beginning to feel more "normal". The other way sure isn't fun. It is pretty amazing how much better the natural stuff is over the synthetic.

I like the less shaky, no brain fog me. It may not be the old me but it is a whole lot better than the me on levothyroxine. I am glad it is working for you too! Much to celebrate on this New Year! :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> As Ebeneezer blew out the last flickering candle in his freezing cold apartment and with icy fingers pulled tattered blankets up around his unshaven chin, one special prayer repeated itself in his thoughts, "God bless the little piggies!"
> 
> My Armour doesn't smell! _But_...it works! I intended to go to the pharmacy today and get the remainder of my prescription from the newly delivered supply but ended-up spending the entire afternoon at my sister's "Open House".
> 
> ...


You will get adjusted to that feeling in a few more days. Before you know it, you probably will require an increase in your Armour and this should be done 1/4 grain at a time about every 8 weeks.

Ha, ha!!! Pork is what is happening. Too funny!

Glad to hear Paul is holding his own.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hail to the pigs! Now I feel a bit guilty wiping them out in Angry Birds


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My Sunday school class, as a group, enjoys eating out together fairly frequently and nine times out of ten everyone votes to meet at a catfish restaurant - so often that we've nicknamed ourselves "People of the Catfish".

We Armour devotees are going to have to call ourselves "People of the Pigs"!! 

I've enjoyed another really nice day but I truly feel like things are settling down. My guess is whatever Synthroid was still in my body is gone and I'm down to only the Armour. This afternoon I've felt a little tired but still much more alert than the way I've been. This is it for the next 2 months unless I get in trouble but I may ultimately need a little more piggy powder.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> My Sunday school class, as a group, enjoys eating out together fairly frequently and nine times out of ten everyone votes to meet at a catfish restaurant - so often that we've nicknamed ourselves "People of the Catfish".
> 
> We Armour devotees are going to have to call ourselves "People of the Pigs"!!
> 
> I've enjoyed another really nice day but I truly feel like things are settling down. My guess is whatever Synthroid was still in my body is gone and I'm down to only the Armour. This afternoon I've felt a little tired but still much more alert than the way I've been. This is it for the next 2 months unless I get in trouble but I may ultimately need a little more piggy powder.


As you continue to feel better, you will be more active. This is insidious. I won't be surprised if you need more piggy powder!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

You could try splitting your dose - that might help with the PM tiredness.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> You could try splitting your dose - that might help with the PM tiredness.


I think I'm going to try this tomorrow. It's not quite noon and I really feel a little droopy already.

I spent almost 2 hours trying to help a lost dog this morning and I felt like I didn't really have the energy I needed. I wasn't doing anything strenous, just walking, but I came home a bit _winded_...but so happy when the little dog's owners drove up and she was beside herself with joy at being found.

It's also time to address dismantling our Christmas tree and all that - which I'm not looking forward to! I enjoy pulling all this junk out; not so much repacking it and carting it back to the attic. I might need a long winter's nap this afternoon!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

IDC, when I read this thread: http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=4951
I thought of you. Enigma tried Tirosint, and it made a positive difference. I know you just got started on Armour, and you need to give it a chance to work, but are you no longer on any T4 at all? If I remember correctly, Synthroid did not work well for you. Tirosint is a newer version of levothyroxine sodium (same as Synthroid), but in a gel capsule and with different ingredients. Stick with the Armour longer, to see if it works for you after a bit of time, but Tirosint might be an idea to keep in your back pocket. Here's a link to more information about it:

http://thyroid.about.com/b/2010/10/21/tirosint-thyroid-medication-hypothyroidism.htm


----------

